# htaccess hilfe ganz schnell



## köNICK (13. März 2003)

Hallo Ich habe ein Problem ich habe eine htaccess datei wohl falsch erstellt oder da ist ein fehler drin oder ich weiß nciht auf jedenfall zeigt mein webspace nun nur noch Internal Server Error egal welches verzeichnis, könnt ihr mir helfen?

Ich habe gar keine ahnung von htaccess, da sheisst ich bräcuhte den kompletten aufbau dieser datei, will lediglich das der meine ordnerinhalte anzeigt mehr nicht! Danke!

Ist echt sau wichtig!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. März 2003)

Poste doch einfach mal deine .htaccess-Datei. Dadurch wird das Fehlersuchen deutlich erleichtert.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (14. März 2003)

Hier sollte alles wissenswerte über dieses Thema stehen:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/diverses/htaccess.htm

elm


----------

